# list of NC Shops



## bruce333

Don't know how accurate this is but it's a very long list...

http://gunshops.blogspot.com/2008/01/north-carolina-gun-shops.html

North Carolina Gun Shops

Firepower Inc
(704) 849-2828
1200 Industrial Dr

no longer in business: Davi's Home Defense and Firearms
(919) 878-0787
4900 Leigh Dr
Raleigh, NC 27616

Arrow Pawn Jewelry Audio Check Cashing & Loan
(919) 821-0001
2421 Crabtree Blvd
Raleigh, NC 27604

Perrys Gun Shop
(919) 365-4200
21 E Third St
Wendell, NC 27591

Pawn Shop The
(704) 873-7948
110 S Center St
Statesville, NC 28677

Carolina Outdoor Sportsman Inc
(919) 676-6938
9600 Strickland Rd
Raleigh, NC 27615

Personal Defense & Handgun Safety Center
(919) 779-6880
301 Tryon Rd
Raleigh, NC 27603

Carolina Sporting Arms
(704) 554-9511
8055 South Blvd
Charlotte, NC 28273

Sportsman Inc
(803) 366-3466
247 Hands Mill Rd
Rock Hill, SC 29712

Pawn Outlet
(828) 696-9636
Four Seasons Blvd
HENDERSONVILLE, NC 28790

H & H Custom Firearms
(336) 694-1243

Pineville Gun Shop
(704) 889-7985
328 Main St
Pineville, NC 28134

Hyatt Gun Shop
(704) 394-0387
3332 Wilkinson Blvd.
Charlotte, NC 28208

Handgunners Inc
(336) 570-1015
4325 S NC 49 Hwy
Burlington, NC 27215

On Target Shooting Range Inc
(828) 274-0028
1160 Sweeten Creek Rd
Asheville, NC 28803

Camel Pawn Shop Inc
(336) 723-1057
422 N Liberty St
Winston Salem, NC 27101

Kingdom Arms
(704) 624-0737
2407 Ansonville Rd
Marshville, NC 28103

67 Hardware
(336) 835-1921
1824 Nc Highway 67
Jonesville, NC 28642

2nd Amen-ment Gun Shop Inc (no longer in business)
106 Ava Gardner Ave
Smithfield,NC27577-4871 
Local: (919) 938-2204

A & B Pawn Shop
(704) 824-5599
2309 Lowell Rd
Gastonia, NC 28054

Ace Pawn Shop
(910) 867-4010
5721 Bragg Blvd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Action Pawn & Gun Incorporated
(252) 332-7771
1329 Memorial Dr E
Ahoskie, NC 27910

Adventure Outfitters
(252) 355-8996
2592 Railroad St
Winterville, NC 28590

Aim Right Guns & Ammo
(803) 548-7999

Alamo Guns & Tack
(704) 629-2175
211 Kiser St
Bessemer City, NC 28016

All Outdoors
(828) 349-1314
67 Middle Skeenah Rd
Franklin, NC 28734

Allens Outdoor Supplies
(910) 642-3505
474 Vinson Blvd
Whiteville, NC 28472

American Jewelry & Pawn
(252) 937-4482
4510 Sunset Ave Exit Hwy 64 Bus

Ammo Shack
(252) 925-2061
31791 Us Highway 264
Engelhard, NC 27824

Ammo Tech Incorporated
(919) 550-9402
4000 Nc Highway 42 W
Garner, NC 27529

Antler Shed
(919) 643-4005
7120 Nc Highway 57
Rougemont, NC 27572

Archdale Ammo & Arms
(336) 434-1522
10831 N Main St
Archdale, NC 27263

Arms Depot Gun Shop
(919) 253-4843
275 Pressly Foushee Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

B & R Guns & Outdoor Ranges
(252) 447-5476
1775 Lake Rd
Havelock, NC 28532

B & S Gun Store
(336) 357-2813
170 New Jersey Church Rd
Lexington, NC 27292

B2 Designs Ltd
(704) 660-1560
154 Bevan Dr
Mooresville, NC 28115

Baitys Custom Gunworks
(336) 667-8785
2623 Boone Trl
North Wilkesboro, NC 28659

Barkers Creek Stone & Culvert
(828) 586-8400
4768 Us 74 E

Bd Edwards Outdoor Company
(828) 271-4867
557 New Leicester Hwy
Asheville, NC 28806

Beanies Incorporated
(704) 485-3333
25445 High Ridge Rd
Locust, NC 28097

Beaver's Appliance Service
(704) 857-5175
180 George Henry Ln
China Grove, NC 28023

Beltway Gun & Pawn
(704) 847-4181
11500 E Independence Blvd
Matthews, NC 28105

Benbow Beck Locksmiths
(336) 722-1640
527 N Trade St
Winston Salem, NC 27101

Bennetts Gun Exchange
(828) 524-5000
585 Depot St
Franklin, NC 28734

Bill's Custom Guns & Service
(336) 854-3925
1419 Dorsey St
Greensboro, NC 27407

Blake's Guns & Sport Supplies
(252) 756-8464 
4008 Norris Store Rd 
Ayden, NC 28513

Boulevard Pawn Shop
(910) 868-2139
5301 Bragg Blvd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Brabble Gun Shop
(252) 862-4867
342 Nc Highway 42 W # C
Ahoskie, NC 27910

Bray Supplies Hunters Equip Supplies
(252) 537-7201
330 Hinson St
Roanoke Rapids, NC 27870

Brians Gun & Tackle
(336) 578-5177
325 Trollingwood Rd
Haw River, NC 27258

Briar Patch Outdoors
(803) 366-6795
22 Graham St
Rock Hill, SC 29730

Bright Eyes Dog Depot
(803) 328-9736
5061 Williamson Rd
Rock Hill, SC 29730

Bryant's Gun & Pawn
(910) 738-4848
109 E 24th St
Lumberton, NC 28358

Bull Shooters Supply
(252) 330-4571
554 Bayside Rd
Elizabeth City, NC 27909

Bull's Eye Gunsmith Shop
(919) 563-4570
3080 Lynch Store Rd
Mebane, NC 27302

Bulls Eye Sporting Goods
(704) 462-1948
9176 N Highway 10
Vale, NC 28168

Bulls Eye Sporting Goods
(704) 462-1948
9176 W Nc 10 Hwy
Vale, NC 28168

Camps Archery Outlet Incorporated
(910) 353-7593
111 2nd Amendment Ln
Hubert, NC 28539

Canady's Gun Shop
257 NC Hwy 210, 
Smithfield, NC 27577 
919-209-9791

Carolina Firearms Sports & Pawn Inc Guns
(910) 433-2200
2803 Bragg Blvd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Carolina Firearms Sports & Pawn Incorporated
(910) 433-2200
2803 Bragg Blvd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Carolina Shooting Sports
(252) 972-3006
1136 Benvenue Rd
Rocky Mount, NC 27804

Carolina Shooting Sports
(252) 972-3006
2725 N Church St
Rocky Mount, NC 27804

Carolina Sporting Arms
(704) 790-3541
8055 South Blvd
Charlotte, NC 28273

Carolina Tactial Ops Equipment Incorporated
(828) 728-7186
534 Central St
Hudson, NC 28638

Carricks Custom Guns Gunsmithing Service
(336) 859-5273
13943 Nc Highway 8
Lexington, NC 27292

Castle Sports Unlimited
(828) 728-9113
2741 Connelly Springs Rd
Granite Falls, NC 28630

Chaunceys
(252) 337-7296
404 S Hughes Blvd
Elizabeth City, NC 27909

Cherrys Fine Guns
(336) 854-4182
3402 W Wendover Ave Ste A
Greensboro, NC 27407

Cherry's Fine Guns
(336) 854-4184
3408 W Wendover Ave
Greensboro, NC 27407

Cherrys Fine Guns
(336) 854-4182
3408 W Wendover Ave Ste N
Greensboro, NC 27407

City Pawn Shop
(704) 782-9804
739 Church St N
Concord, NC 28025

Class Two Enterprises Incorporated
(704) 827-5566
2 Caldwell Dr
Belmont, NC 28012

Clay Farmers Sporting Goods
(828) 389-3088
5100 Old Hwy 64 W
Warne, NC 28909

Clowdis Precision
(336) 495-8238
5787 Rolling Meadows Rd
Randleman, NC 27317

Colfax Gun & Ammo
(336) 992-1707
9420 W Market St
Colfax, NC 27235

Colonial Gun Shop Inc
(919) 732-8396
143 Boone Square St
Hillsborough, NC 27278

Conmans
(252) 797-7124
6693 Shore Dr
Creswell, NC 27928

Country Store
(919) 383-3903
4630 Hillsborough Rd
Durham, NC 27705

Creekside Firearms
(252) 237-4867
3351 Ward Blvd
Wilson, NC 27893

Cross Creek Outdoor Supplies LLC
(252) 492-9770
537 Cross Creek Rd
Henderson, NC 27537

Cumberland Pawn & Loan Company
(910) 425-3306
5131 Raeford Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28304

Cutting Edge Tactical
(252) 337-7338
918 Halstead Blvd
Elizabeth City, NC 27909

Cutting Edge Tactical
(252) 435-6996
166 Mariners Way
Moyock, NC 27958

Daddy Rabbits Inc
(336) 357-7373
4020 Nc Highway 8
Lexington, NC 27292

Daggitt's Pawn
(828) 259-9445
476 Haywood Rd
Asheville, NC 28806

Dannys Guns
(336) 835-4867
1855 Austin Traphill Rd
Elkin, NC 28621

Dave & Joeys Guns & Ammo
(336) 786-8461
1614 S Andy Griffith Pkwy
Mount Airy, NC 27030

Davenport Jewelry & Pawn
(252) 792-6991
831 East Blvd
Williamston, NC 27892

Davis Guns Ammo & Pawn
(336) 973-0207
4609 W Us Highway 421
Wilkesboro, NC 28697

Deep River Sporting Clays & Shooting School
(919) 774-7080
284 Cletus Hall Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

Dgs Wholesale
(336) 903-0089
414 2nd St
North Wilkesboro, NC 28659

Diamond Pawn
(704) 482-4771
417 S Lafayette St
Shelby, NC 28150

Discount Gun
(803) 286-7620
5219 Old Hickory Rd
Lancaster, SC 29720

Dixie Guns LLC
(336) 788-7774
4254 Ebert Rd
Winston Salem, NC 27127

Docs Gun & Pawn
(252) 758-2020
506 S Memorial Dr
Greenville, NC 27834

Dodson Arms Inc
(919) 387-8264
1525 Mount Pisgah Church Rd
Apex, NC 27523

Dons Guns & Knives
(828) 488-4466
150 Everett St
Bryson City, NC 28713

Dph Arms
(336) 227-7686
2004 Anthony Rd
Burlington, NC 27215

Dph Arms
(336) 376-1970
5912 Mount Hermon Rock Crk Rd
Snow Camp, NC 27349

Duke & Pats Gun Shop Incorporated
(919) 693-4504
2564 Enon Rd
Oxford, NC 27565

Duncans Gun & Pawn Indoor Range
(336) 838-4851
414 2nd St
North Wilkesboro, NC 28659

E J W Outdoors
(252) 247-4725
4667 Arendell St
Morehead City, NC 28557

Eagle Guns
(704) 788-9013
3791 Roberta Church Rd Sw
Concord, NC 28027

East 70 Pawn
(252) 633-1129
3317 Us Highway 70 E
New Bern, NC 28560

East Raleigh Jewelry & Loans
(919) 266-6001
823 N Smithfield Rd
Knightdale, NC 27545

Eastern Colonial Trading Company
(919) 577-6224
12186 Nc Highway 42
Fuquay Varina, NC 27526

Ed & Dales Guns & Ammo
(336) 667-2830
1949 Old 60
Wilkesboro, NC 28697

Ed and Dales Guns and Ammo
(336) 667-2830
1849 Old 60
Wilkesboro, NC 28697

Ed's Gun Repair
(803) 222-7168
316 Ormond Rd
York, SC 29745

Ed's Gun Shop Inc
(910) 692-7936
Us 1 N

Edwards Firearm Trainig
(910) 483-3775
6678 Clinton Rd
Stedman, NC 28391

Elite Custom Plating & Weaponry
(704) 821-6406
3004 Sardis Dr
Indian Trail, NC 28079

ES Tactical Arms
(704) 902-8078
185 Wildwood Acres
Mooresville, NC 28115

ESCI Gunsmith
(919) 365-9009
100 E 4th St
Wendell, NC 27591

Etowah Pawnbrokers Inc
(828) 891-2076
Hwy 64

European Psychic Reading by Sophia
(615) 896-9803
911 S Vance St
Sanford, NC 27330

Fallout Shelter Gun Shop
(704) 278-9159
Woodleaf

Fallout Shelter Gun Shop Inc
(704) 278-9159
11895 Cool Springs Rd
Cleveland, NC 27013

Feather & Fur Sporting Clays
(252) 745-8279
5613 Nc Highway 304
Bayboro, NC 28515

Field & Stream Sports
(252) 637-5100
2723 Neuse Blvd
New Bern, NC 28562

Flambeau Outlet Store
(252) 536-2171
100 Grace Dr
Weldon, NC 27890

Flatwoods Gun Shop & Range
(910) 353-7593
111 2nd Amendment Ln
Hubert, NC 28539

Foggy Bottom Gunsmithing
(336) 613-0300
2218 Us Highway 311
Madison, NC 27025

Foothills Firearms
(828) 668-9636
2996 Bethlehem Rd
Old Fort, NC 28762

Foothills Jewelry & Loan Inc
(828) 328-2274
2619 1st Ave Sw
Hickory, NC 28602

Freedom Arms
10501A E. NC HWY 70, 
Clayton, NC 27520
919-866-GUNS

Franks Gun & Pawn
(336) 629-6760
3238 Us Highway 64 E
Asheboro, NC 27203

Friendly Pawn LLC
(252) 447-3256
322 W Main St
Havelock, NC 28532

Fuquay Guns & Gold
(919) 552-4945
513 Wake Chapel Road
Fuquay Varina, NC 27526

Goshen Supply Company
(910) 298-5670
110 Kennedy Ln
Pink Hill, NC 28572

Grandview Firearms Training Center
(336) 924-8426

Greenes Guns & Ammo
(910) 439-6303
3178 Nc Highway 24 27 W
Mount Gilead, NC 27306

Greensboro Gun Show
(336) 674-8944

Greensboro Gun Works
(336) 668-2809
3304 Edgefield Rd
Greensboro, NC 27409

Greenville Sporting Center
(252) 752-3960
3506 Greenville Blvd Ne
Greenville, NC 27834

Gun Country
(336) 789-2072
421 Hadley St
Mount Airy, NC 27030

Gun Exchange
(828) 524-5000
1060 Highlands Rd
Franklin, NC 28734

Gun Exchange of Whiteville
(910) 642-5840
2440 Red Hill Rd
Whiteville, NC 28472

Gun Works
(704) 639-0018
201 E Innes St
Salisbury, NC 28144

Gunner's Alley Llc
(919) 388-1991
203 N Harrison Ave
Cary, NC 27513

Gunner's Alley LLC
(919) 388-1991
700 Parkthrough St
Cary, NC 27511

Gunners Choice Outfitters
(910) 892-1699
106 Carolina Dr # A
Dunn, NC 28334

The Gun Rack
806 Nc Highway 66 South
Kernersville, NC 27284
(336) 996-8444

Guns of The South
(919) 751-1006
375 Saint John Church Rd
Goldsboro, NC 27534

Guns Plus
(910) 497-2440
1503 N Bragg Blvd
Spring Lake, NC 28390

Guns Unlimited of Ayden
(252) 746-2102
560 3rd St
Ayden, NC 28513

Gunworks II
(910) 997-4867
519 E Broad Ave
Rockingham, NC 28379

Guptons Sporting Goods Incorporated
(252) 492-2311
324 S Garnett St
Henderson, NC 27536

H & H Custom Firearms
(336) 694-1243
6467 Nc 150
Reidsville, NC 27320

H G & H Sports
(828) 459-1405
4819 N Nc 16 Hwy
Conover, NC 28613

Hals Pawn & Gun Shop
(704) 782-8112
595 Church St N
Concord, NC 28025

Hardesty Jerry Guns
(252) 240-0766
3200 Arendell St
Morehead City, NC 28557

Harkey Flipper
(704) 278-9159
11895 Cool Springs Rd
Cleveland, NC 27013

Hartley Gun & Sports
(919) 936-1541
2001 Old Cornwallis Rd
Princeton, NC 27569

Hayes Brothers Muffler Shop
(252) 438-3411
1002 S Garnett St
Henderson, NC 27536

Headhunters Supply
(336) 635-4868
131 N Fieldcrest Rd
Eden, NC 27288

Hickory Mountain Firearms
(919) 663-3269
8202 Us Highway 64 W
Pittsboro, NC 27312

High Country Outdoors
(828) 737-0000
4183 Mitchell Ave

Hill
(704) 655-8733

Hogsed Sports Wear
(828) 389-3088
5100 Old Hwy 64 W
Warne, NC 28909

Hutchins Trading Post
(336) 874-3942
2751 Zephyr Mount Park Rd

Insta-Cash Pawn & Jewelry Inc
(828) 322-6600
1511 Highland Ave Ne
Hickory, NC 28601

Inter Ordnance Of America Lp
(704) 225-8843

J & B Sports & Loan
(828) 288-6200
297 N Cleghorn St
Rutherfordton, NC 28139

J & J Guns
(336) 427-5353
541 Odell Rd
Mayodan, NC 27027

J & M Pawn
(336) 992-7296
400 E Bodenhamer St Ste D
Kernersville, NC 27284

J T Guns & Tactical
(828) 631-9015
28 W Sylva Shopping Area

Jacks Pawn Gun & Rentals
(704) 435-2381
118 W Main St
Cherryville, NC 28021

Jameys Gun & Tackle
(910) 642-7007
2844 Old Pine Log Rd
Whiteville, NC 28472

Jamie K Sales & Outdoor World
(803) 872-7020
2606 Catawba River Rd
Fort Lawn, SC 29714

Jim's Gun Shop
(919) 772-0995
609 Woodland Rd
Raleigh, NC 27603

Jla Guns
(919) 258-9358
102 Ruth Ann Ln

Johnson Gun Works
(919) 735-7292
1210 Old Smithfield Rd
Goldsboro, NC 27530

Jr's Gun Shop
(704) 982-8305
1224 W Main St
Albemarle, NC 28001

K Lynn Guns
(336) 787-5768
136 Baby Bear Ln

K Lynn Guns
(336) 787-5768
3663 N Nc Highway 150 # 150
Lexington, NC 27295

Kannapolis Military Surplus & Arms
(704) 933-4531
1527 N Main St
Kannapolis, NC 28081

Karate International
(336) 766-1490
4794 Kinnamon Rd Side Side
Winston Salem, NC 27103

Kinston Pawn Shop
(252) 523-7846
111 W Vernon Ave
Kinston, NC 28501

Knob Pawn & Trade
(828) 879-3648
1096 Us Highway 70
Connellys Springs, NC 28612

L & L Guns
(336) 597-8366
734 Surl Mount Tirzah Rd
Timberlake, NC 27583

la Grange Gun & Sport Shop
(252) 566-9981
7903 Us Highway 70 W

Lake Norman Sporting Arms
(704) 895-3155
19420 Jetton Rd Ste 104
Cornelius, NC 28031

Latham Hunting Equipment
(336) 857-3470
6301 Gravel Hill Rd
Denton, NC 27239

Latham Hunting Equipment
(336) 857-2500
6315 Gravel Hill Rd
Denton, NC 27239

Leafguard Triad
(336) 775-2101

Ledford's Trading Post
(828) 327-0055
1833 12th Ave Ne
Hickory, NC 28601

Lock Stock & Barrel Gunsmithing
(919) 751-0054
389 S Nc 111 Hwy
Goldsboro, NC 27534

Lyndon Riverview Sports
(828) 632-7889
6741 Nc Highway 16 S
Taylorsville, NC 28681

Mace Sports
(919) 563-4070
6921 Industrial Dr
Mebane, NC 27302

MacKeys Landing Firearms
(252) 793-4040
30757 Us Highway 64
Jamesville, NC 27846

Marks Guns & Ammo
(336) 386-8707
117 Reece Rd
Dobson, NC 27017

Marks Guns & Ammo
(336) 386-8707
177 Reece Rd
Dobson, NC 27017

McClamrock Enterprises
(704) 932-2834

McKnight Hardware Incorporated
(336) 273-1943
1709 E Bessemer Ave
Greensboro, NC 27405

Merker Michael Co
(828) 698-8804
401 Old Spartanburg Rd
Hendersonville, NC 28792

Mid South Guns
(910) 369-2370
24461 Main St

Mid South Guns
(910) 369-2370
24540 Main St
Wagram, NC 28396

Midan Gunsmithing & Sales
(828) 645-9009
326 Panther Branch Rd
Alexander, NC 28701

Mikes Gun Shop
(336) 625-3111
2797 Mack Rd
Asheboro, NC 27205

Morris Chuck Productions
(336) 725-6002
1412 Oak St
Winston Salem, NC 27105

Mouses Motorcycles & Guns
(910) 346-1010
905 N Marine Blvd
Jacksonville, NC 28540

New Hope Bait & Tackle
(704) 825-2274
4609 S New Hope Rd
Belmont, NC 28012

Nichols Store
(803) 328-9792
1980 Mount Holly Rd
Rock Hill, SC 29730

North Raleigh Jewelry & Loans
(919) 782-4490

Not Just Archery
(828) 256-6490
3462 Springs Rd Ne
Hickory, NC 28601

Odens Sporting Goods
(252) 335-2081
911 W Ehringhaus St Apt W
Elizabeth City, NC 27909

Ogburn Gun Repair
(919) 661-0310
301 Tryon Rd
Raleigh, NC 27603

Ohio Valley Trading & Exchange Company
(910) 592-6668
275 Pressly Foushee Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

Ol Henrys Custom Leather Works
(252) 449-6555
301 W Fresh Pond Dr
Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948

One Shot Gun Works
(704) 821-4661
313 Indian Trail Rd

One Shot Gun Works
(704) 821-4661
313 Indian Trail Rd N
Indian Trail, NC 28079

Outdoor Accessories Unlimited
(252) 284-1164
106 W Second St
Kenly, NC 27542

Outdoor Accessories Unlimited
(919) 284-1164
106 W 2nd St

Overtons Your Premier Sports Store
(252) 355-7600
111 Red Banks Rd
Greenville, NC 27858

Pappys Gun Shop
(803) 789-3028
4955 Tinkers Creek Rd
Edgemoor, SC 29712

Park N Pawn
(910) 353-3710
1657 Lejeune Blvd
Jacksonville, NC 28546

Pawn Way
(336) 243-4489
828 Winston Rd
Lexington, NC 27295

Pawn World
(828) 665-4537
Smokley Park Hwy

Peoples Pawn
(252) 527-4357
2502 N Queen St
Kinston, NC 28501

Perrys Gun Shop
(919) 365-4200
21 E 3rd St
Wendell, NC 27591

Perrys Gun Shop Incorporated
(919) 365-4200
13 Miles East Of Raleigh Off 64

Phase V Supply
(910) 484-4867
589 S Reilly Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28314

Pro Gun & Outdoor Sports
(252) 745-3444
13958 Nc Highway 55
Bayboro, NC 28515

R & B Guns
(336) 224-5500
208 Rich Ave # A
Asheboro, NC 27203

R & B Guns
(336) 224-5500
208 Reich St # A
Lexington, NC 27292

Rays Bait & Tackle
(336) 627-1271
317 W Meadow Rd
Eden, NC 27288

Rex's Guns & Ammo
(828) 693-7488
75 Upward Rd
East Flat Rock, NC 28726

Rice Riffle Barrel Company Inc
(828) 627-8959
354 Grapevine Cv

Rice Riffle Barrel Company Inc
(828) 628-3627
1034 Old Fort Rd
Fairview, NC 28730

Richies Pawn Central
(919) 422-7351
275 Pressly Foushee Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

Rockingham Guns & Ammo
(910) 997-7727
410 E Broad Ave
Rockingham, NC 28379

Roggio Arsenal
(910) 860-0483
3614 Sycamore Dairy Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Safety Force/ personal protection products
(704) 923-7043
114 Budway Rd
Kings Mountain, NC 28086

Schencks Stock Repair
(919) 661-9994

Schencks Stock Repair
(919) 661-9994
824 S Meadow Rd
Raleigh, NC 27603

Security Officers Training Academy
(704) 847-5376

Shooters Supply
(910) 860-3700
5103 Bragg Blvd
Fayetteville, NC 28303

Sierra Enterprises
(919) 736-0368

Silver Bullet Guns
(252) 293-4867
4167 Black Creek Rd S
Wilson, NC 27893

Silver Hill Company
(336) 746-4196
176 Jerusalem Rd
Lexington, NC 27292

Smiths Gun Shop
(336) 357-7391
1271 Junior Order Home Rd
Lexington, NC 27292

Smokefoot Trade & Loan
(828) 438-9397
138 N Sterling St
Morganton, NC 28655

Sold Usa
(704) 815-1500
1418 Industrial Dr
Matthews, NC 28105

Southern Public Safety Equipment
(336) 854-5536
5223 W Market St
Greensboro, NC 27409

Southern Variety & Collectibles
(910) 948-2554
161 E Salisbury St
Robbins, NC 27325

Sparta Fishing Hole
(336) 372-4867
648 Osborne Rd
Sparta, NC 28675

Spirit Gun Shop
(828) 524-0418
2794 Georgia Rd
Franklin, NC 28734

Sportsman's Supply Co
(828) 245-1550
944 S Broadway St
Forest City, NC 28043

Springboro Shooter Supply Incorporated
(919) 748-1771
275 Pressly Foushee Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

Springhill Outfitters LLC
773 Seafood House Rd
Selma NC 27576
(919) 351-0764

Stacys Jewelry & Repair
(252) 537-8133
1088 E 10th St
Roanoke Rapids, NC 27870

Stallings Gun Shop
(252) 235-4642
3522 W Hornes Church Rd
Bailey, NC 27807

Stop & Pawn
(910) 577-7444
1847 Lejeune Blvd
Jacksonville, NC 28546

T Ws Bait & Tackle
(252) 441-3166
100 W Clark St
Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948

Tactical Applications Group
(910) 938-4529
1941 Lejeune Blvd
Jacksonville, NC 28546

Tarbridge Military Collectibles
(910) 488-7207
960 Country Club Dr
Fayetteville, NC 28301

Tarheel Reloading
(828) 456-9933
2993 Old Balsam Rd

Tbo Tech
(910) 426-5722
3069 Cumberland Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28306

Ted's Hunting & Fishing
(803) 222-4647
203 N Main St
Clover, SC 29710

The Gun Clinics LLC
(252) 637-1287
801 Pine Tree Dr
New Bern, NC 28562

The Gun Room
(919) 563-4070
6409 Us 70 # B
Mebane, NC 27302

The Gun Runner
(919) 539-8480
275 Pressly Foushee Rd
Sanford, NC 27330

The Gun Shop
(276) 773-3030
305 S Main St
Sparta, NC 28675

The Gun Shoppe & Pawn
(910) 353-4190
331 Western Blvd
Jacksonville, NC 28546

The Gun Store
(336) 249-4388
Old Us Hwy 52 N

The Gun Store Incorporated
(336) 249-4388
3000 Old Us Highway 52
Lexington, NC 27295

The Marksman Inc
(704) 662-0850
710 N Broad St
Mooresville, NC 28115

The Tackle Box Inc
(919) 557-8255
107 Dickens Rd
Fuquay Varina, NC 27526

Thomasville Pawn & Jewelry
(336) 476-7296
710 E Main St
Thomasville, NC 27360

Toe River Valley Outfitters
(828) 688-1708
5233 S 226 Hwy
Bakersville, NC 28705

Tom's Gun & Pawn Inc
(910) 628-5533
505 S Walnut St
Fairmont, NC 28340

Toney's Gun Shop
(828) 287-7841
3621 Us 64 Hwy
Rutherfordton, NC 28139

Treasure World Pawn
(336) 629-6164
823 E Dixie Dr
Asheboro, NC 27203

Triad Gun Source & Indoor Range
(336) 969-4867
1013 Bethania Rural Hall Rd
Rural Hall, NC 27045

Trim Rite Construction
(910) 980-0352
8481 Carlos Rd
Linden, NC 28356

Ultimate Sportsman
(828) 652-9428
2986 Us 221 N
Marion, NC 28752

United States Government Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco Firearms
(910) 483-3030
225 Green St
Fayetteville, NC 28301

Upland Sports Equip & Pawn Shop
(828) 689-5271
635 Carl Eller Rd
Mars Hill, NC 28754

Virginia Beach City Professional Development & Training
(252) 435-6201
112 Quail Run Dr
Moyock, NC 27958

Vortec Development
(910) 892-9111
305 Mason St
Erwin, NC 28339

Warpath Military Collectibles & Guns
(910) 425-7000
819 Hope Mills Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28304

Warren Sport Headquarters
(252) 946-0960
240 W Main St
Washington, NC 27889

West Green Pawn Incorporated
(336) 882-7297
1410 W Green Dr
High Point, NC 27260

Whealtons Firearms Service
(252) 633-0030
102 W Sunset Blvd
Cove City, NC 28523

Whealtons Firearms Service
(252) 633-0030
1010 Plymouth Dr
New Bern, NC 28562

White Pines Gunsmithing
(704) 435-8991
107 Oak St
Cherryville, NC 28021

Wild Bills Concealment Holsters
(919) 779-9582
1200 Savannah Chase Cir Apt 306
Garner, NC 27529

Wild Indian Gun Co
(919) 778-4969
2305 Us Highway 13 N
Goldsboro, NC 27534

Wilson Brown Hunting Products
(828) 659-6292
296 Green Briar Dr

Windy Hill Gun Shop & Shooting Range
(336) 366-2409
1497 Joe Layne Mill Rd
Elkin, NC 28621

Windy Hill Trading Post
(336) 366-2409
1461 Joe Layne Mill Rd
Elkin, NC 28621

Wooden Feather Wildlife Gallery
(252) 261-2808
1171 Duck Rd
Kitty Hawk, NC 27949

World Travel Incorporated
(336) 553-0840
202 Centreport Dr
Greensboro, NC 27409

WT's Guns and Indoor Range
(919) 735-4441
115 Centura Drive
Goldsboro,NC 27530

Yadkinville Quality Hardware Incorporated
(336) 679-2049
945 S State St
Yadkinville, NC 27055

Young Guns Inc
(919) 387-8393
813 E Williams St
Apex, NC 27502


----------



## Todd

That's some list. I can only say I've dealt with a few. Here's how I rate them:

Davi's: :smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023

Personal Defense and Handgun: :smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023

Young Guns: :smt078:smt078:smt078:smt078

There is one that is not on the list that I just "discovered". 
Fuquay Guns & Gold
(919) 552-4945
513 Wake Chapel Road
Fuquay Varina, NC 27526

Haven't been in but decided to give them the shot as my FFL for my SIG that's coming in. They're five minutes away from my house and only $25 for the transfer fee. I'll have more of an opinion once the transaction is completed, but so far so good.

UPDATE: Fuquay Guns and Gold :smt023:smt023
Decent selection of guns, OK prices, but ammo killed them. I wanted some Gold Dots and the guy tied to push some Federal +P+ ammo on me saying it "Was the best defense ammo available". Well, I hate it when people say something is "the best". I told him I'd stick to the Gold Dots, that they didn't have, and picked them up at another shop.


----------



## Jbw52

You might want to add:

The Gun Rack
806 Nc Highway 66 South
Kernersville, NC 27284
(336) 996-8444

Friendly staff and a good selection of new guns, and some used guns. The prices are close to what you would find online from places like Impact Guns.


----------



## fiasconva

*Handgunners Inc*

I went to Handgunners Inc a couple of years ago. I was very impressed and it's a first class operation. You can see the range from inside the store and watch the patrons shoot. There were several PD's doing qualifying there so it was great to watch. Very knowlegable staff and friendly too. I'll go there again. Very nice range too.


----------



## bruce333

Saw the sign for a new shop here in Smithfield today. Haven't had a chance to visit them yet. 

They are located on the side road (Ava Gardner Ave.) off 301 next to Golden Corral (which is in front of Wal Mart's Tire and lube shop).


2nd Amen-ment Gun Shop Inc
106 Ava Gardner Ave
Smithfield,NC27577-4871 
Local: (919) 938-2204


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

bruce333 said:


> Saw the sign for a new shop here in Smithfield today. Haven't had a chance to visit them yet.
> 
> They are located on the side road (Ava Gardner Ave.) off 301 next to Golden Corral (which is in front of Wal Mart's Tire and lube shop).
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...205,-78.307057&spn=0.001074,0.001725&t=h&z=19
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...d=9N1FD5fyVMwv-_BhSC5Hdg&cbp=12,52.54,,0,8.78
> 
> 2nd Amen ment Gun Shop Inc
> 106 Ava Gardner Ave
> Smithfield,NC27577-4871
> Local: (919) 938-2204


:smt023
Thanks for the intel. I'll have to check them out, I live right down the road in Goldsboro. I'm trying to track down a shop that has the Sig 522 in stock. Or hope that someone bring one the the show this weekend


----------



## bruce333

:smt165

updated the list


----------



## Kharuger

Nice list. Thanks for the effort! Hmmm... I didn't notice any Gander Mountains listed... Is that intentional?


----------



## bruce333

Kharuger said:


> Nice list. Thanks for the effort! Hmmm... I didn't notice any Gander Mountains listed... Is that intentional?


or Dicks or Wal Mart... I didn't bother with the big box stores. The list would be way too long to keep up with and too time consuming. Can you imagine how long it would take to figure out which NC Wal Marts still sell guns & ammo.

These are all stores that are primarily guns & ammo, ranges, hunting.


----------



## bruce333

update:

Davi's Home Defense and Firearms in Raleigh has closed their retail shop. Message on their phone gives a web address but I have not been able to access the site.


----------



## bruce333

updated:
second amed-ment, Smithfield -- closed

Freedom Arms, moved from Spring Hill to Clayton

Canady's Gun Shop, Smithfield, new shop

Springhill Outfitters, moved from Kenly to Selma


----------



## Spydesense

Pro Shots Indoor Shooting Range in Rural Hall has started selling firearms...very nice people!


----------



## bruce333

King Precision
10653 US Highway 70 W, Suite 100
Clayton,NC 27520
Phone: 919-961-4109

Freedoms Arms
10501A E NC HWY 70,
Clayton, 27520
Hours: Sat: 8:30 am - 12:30 pm
Web: Freedom Arms - Firearms and Concealed Carry Hand Gun Classes in Spring Hope, NC
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-Ar...7575785527
Phone: 252-314-6902 or 919-866-GUNS

Trigger Happy
227 E. Main St
Clayton, NC 27520
Office: (919) 585-6504
Cell: (919) 810-7331
Hours:
Mon-Sat: 10a-8p
Sun: 1p-6p

Web store based in Zebulon, pickup of ordered firearms and transfers available: Frontline Defense

Clayton Guns and Toys
5680 US 70 HWY BUS W
Clayton, North Carolina 27520
[email protected]
919.909.6625
CG&TClayton Guns and Toys - About us


----------



## twocold

Not sure if these guys are on the list:

Soverign Guns
111 N. Main St
Fuquay Varina, NC 27526

North Raleigh Guns
6104-118 Westgate Road
Raleigh, NC 27617

Gander Mountain will be opening a location in Morrisville soon as well.

Hill's Inc.
1720 Capital Boulevard
Raleigh, NC 27604


----------

